# Umfrage: Welcher Beruf gefällt Euch besser?



## Elenenedh (12. Februar 2009)

Herzlich willkommen zur buffed-Umfrage zum vierten Geburtstag von World of Warcraft.

Worum geht's überhaupt?
Wir haben im buffed-Team nach den Vorlieben der Mitarbeiter gefragt und präsentieren sie Euch im Geburtstags-Special. Hier könnt Ihr mitmachen!


Hier wollen wir von Euch wissen, welcher Beruf Euch besser gefällt.

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team


----------



## El Homer (12. Februar 2009)

Erste Hilfe..Da man sich dafür net immer n Feuerchen suchen oder machn muss :-)

MFG


----------



## Anselmikus (12. Februar 2009)

Ich bin für Kochen! Erste Hilfe ist ja nicht wirklich spektakulär...


----------



## Latharíl (12. Februar 2009)

ertse hilfe...kochen nervt irgendwann..wenn einem die mats ausgehen und man erst mal suchen, farmen, sammeln muss...näääääääääääääää


----------



## Tabuno (12. Februar 2009)

Erste Hilfe... lässt sich so leicht skillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Darth R2D2 (13. Februar 2009)

Äääähm, ihr könnt einen punkt bei Erste Hilfe wegnehmen und zu Kochen packen... hab mich verklickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

erste hilfe

btw @ über mir: intressiert eh keinen mehr kochen hat zu viele stimmen^^


----------



## Gwynny (3. April 2009)

Gerade als Heiler ist Kochkunst definitiv der bessere Beruf, vor allemaber auch wegen des Buff-Foods 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Marrcello (8. April 2009)

ich find kochen besser als erste hilfe und auch viel fälltiger.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

